# Best $5.00 ever spent!



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

So I'm at the West Side flea market today looking for some bargain fishing tackle, and I came across this tackle box, full of what the guy called "JUNK." He wanted $10.00, but I walked away with it for $5.00! Most of the hooks and split rings had some rust, and the spinners were a bit tarnished, but about an hour later putting new trebles and split rings, and polishing with the dremel, and I have some decent lures for this year!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I would say you did very well, good find.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Got some older stuff in there. Some good quality american made lures. Not like that $20 japanese garbage. Nice score! --Tim.........................................................................................


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow said:


> Got some older stuff in there. Some good quality american made lures. Not like that $20 japanese garbage. Nice score! --Tim.........................................................................................
> View attachment 43229


WoW,wow. you really have a grudge against those japanese lures!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice pickup! And you get "Props" for knowing how to re-condition!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow said:


> Got some older stuff in there. Some good quality american made lures. Not like that $20 japanese garbage. Nice score! --Tim.........................................................................................
> View attachment 43229


Same "Old" "Tired" Song and Dance! 
I would buy Quality American made lures...even for $25 dollars apiece....if anyone made them! You can't tell me that an American Company can't engineer a top of the line lure, use the best materials and craftsmanship, put made in the USA on it and sell it for 20 bucks and make a nice healthy profit....but none will...everyone wants to sell their junk at Walley World! So buy what you want and I'll buy what I want, enjoy your Pinto and I'll enjoy my Lexus, they both serve the same purpose!LOL


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Relax guys, spring is here and we'll be out fishing soon. That's why we have "choices" in this country.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> Same "Old" "Tired" Song and Dance!
> I would buy Quality American made lures...even for $25 dollars apiece....if anyone made them! You can't tell me that an American Company can't engineer a top of the line lure, use the best materials and craftsmanship, put made in the USA on it and sell it for 20 bucks and make a nice healthy profit....but none will...everyone wants to sell their junk at Walley World! So buy what you want and I'll buy what I want, enjoy your Pinto and I'll enjoy my Lexus, they both serve the same purpose!LOL


i concur although i dont really like lexus all that much


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks guys! The tackle box (and all of it's content) looked as though it had been dunked in a pond when I got it - that distinct covering of dried silt-scum - and the surface rust on almost all hardware. All of the lure are fine though. A few years ago, I bought a TON of trebles and split-rings from Cabelas when they were clearenced for dang near nothing (in fact, I believe I got them for "free" since I had Cabelas bucks on my Cabelas card.... I rinsed everything out in the bath tub, scrubbed the tackle box, air dried all (ok, ok...towel and hair dryer), and spent less than an hour. Most of the lures have signs of normal wear, but nothing, NOTHING major. No musky teeth prints on the big Rapalas, either. 

And I'm with ya'll on buying American. I do whenever possible. That's why I buy St. Croix instead of Abu Garcia. I actually went to Dicks last year to purchase one of their Field & Stream Tec Spec rods for like $60, checked it out, looked ok, "made in China." Set it down, and picked up another St. Croix, price tag like $110, but it came with a nice heavy hoodie for free. I guess I'll be warm this Spring. :glasses-cool:

Don't get me wrong, there are plenty of good products made in other countries - and, my gosh, I know I have plenty of them...but given the choice, I'll buy American, or at least from some other country besides China and their affiliates.... Given that statement, I haven't been to a Walmart in 4+years.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> i concur although i dont really like lexus all that much


Heck, it was the only High end Jap car I could think of!LOL
Oh, and I only buy GM products.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

The Pinto was intended to be the fisherman's dream car.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> if you guys like japanese lures so much, then go live in japan. go live where freedom is limited.
> they should ban the export of those japanese lures.




Easy, grasshopper. There are choices....if you only want to fish with American lures like Rapalas or Mepps, that's your choice.  Japan isn't trying to take over the world market...China is. No hate in this thread, though. I'm too happy that I found this tacklebox full of goodies. 

And I'm pretty sure he wasn't a US citizen that sold it to me. hehehe...I'd love to go into that flea market on a Saturday driving a big black SUV, jump out wearing an I.N.S jacket, and watch 'em scatter like cockroaches when a light is turned on....


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> if you guys like japanese lures so much, then go live in japan. go live where freedom is limited.
> they should ban the export of those japanese lures.


so let me get this straight, you love having freedom but you dont want to be able to have the choice to buy whatever you want(ban japanese lures, lol)? where was your nintendo made? where was your tv made? where was your dvd player made? where was everything you have made? where was your fishing reels made? where was your fishing rods made? tackle? tackle boxes? fishing line? EVERYTHING?china, korea, venezuala. if your lucky enough to own anything american or japanese then the quality of that particular stuff is far and above anything else. 

we can all talk about how much we should buy american made the simple fact is NOBODY has everything made in the U.S.A. in fact NOBODY is even close to having everything they own be from the U.S.A. unless your homeless and your clothing consist of nothing but levi straus apperal from the 1960s.

so until you or i can buy flatscreen tvs that are made in the usa from all usa parts, our cable box is built in the usa, our stereos and dvd players, our ovens, our furniture, our carpet, our lights, our gasoline, our clocks, our extension cords, our refrigerators the computer that your looking at the interwebs with etc. etc. its pretty much pointless to preach to someone about banning japanese products.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

sbreech said:


> Easy, grasshopper. There are choices....if you only want to fish with American lures like Rapalas or Mepps, that's your choice. ....


per rapala website " Factories in Finland, France, Ireland, Estonia, and China"


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> so let me get this straight, you love having freedom but you dont want to be able to have the choice to buy whatever you want(ban japanese lures, lol)? where was your nintendo made? where was your tv made? where was your dvd player made? where was everything you have made? where was your fishing reels made? where was your fishing rods made? tackle? tackle boxes? fishing line? EVERYTHING?china, korea, venezuala. if your lucky enough to own anything american or japanese then the quality of that particular stuff is far and above anything else.
> 
> we can all talk about how much we should buy american made the simple fact is NOBODY has everything made in the U.S.A. in fact NOBODY is even close to having everything they own be from the U.S.A. unless your homeless and your clothing consist of nothing but levi straus apperal from the 1960s.
> 
> so until you or i can buy flatscreen tvs that are made in the usa from all usa parts, our cable box is built in the usa, our stereos and dvd players, our ovens, our furniture, our carpet, our lights, our gasoline, our clocks, our extension cords, our refrigerators the computer that your looking at the interwebs with etc. etc. its pretty much pointless to preach to someone about banning japanese products.


It's very good to be conscious of your purchases, and to hand out advice as to where to purchase quality locally-made (or non sweat-shop-country made) products, but we can't condemn others for purchasing things, especially if nobody else MAKES those items any more... I just opened my last 3 Norman Weed Walker lures to put in my tackle box - and guess what - made in the USA!  And for the record, I know that Rapalas and Mepps are not made in the USA.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I know guys, I'm a Red-Blooded American who trys to buy from my own country whenever possible, it is not our fault, our own companies have deserted us because of the global economy and their desire to compete and make a buck. We cannot compete in a global economy with US made product because other countries do not have the wage scale that we do and our leaders were to narrow minded and greedy to stand up for our rights to a "Living Wage". 

Since there are few USA made items anymore, I try to choose the best quality from at least the Allies of the US.

Hey Punk, remember your promise!LOL


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i agree that you should be consciensus of where your products come from but begrudging someone else because some of there stuff is not american made is nothing but hypocritcal because EVERYONE has stuff made overseas, even stuff that is availably american made. i doubt your home toolbox is filled with mac tools.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> Hey Punk, remember your promise!LOL


darn it, i fell off the wagon... back to rehab i shall be sent.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

If we can't buy NEW American, buy used... (see the first post - flea market). That will at least keep some money from leaving this country (unless Juan is going to send the $5.00 across the Rio Grande).

We should make this into a challenge thread instead of a hate thread - I'd challenge anyone to find a better deal than my $5.00 lottery hit below.  Post pics!


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> if you guys like japanese lures so much, then go live in japan. go live where freedom is limited.
> they should ban the export of those japanese lures.


So, from this statement should I assume you believe that freedom isn't limited here?


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

As stated we can't buy all american, it's just not possible but we can buy from American companies. Buy local and support them. That's about all you can do. If you buy Japanese made lures from your local tackle shop then you are supporting our local economy. Now to the original poster...you made a great purchase! Well done!


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice pick up on the box btw. I just bought one at an auction this weekend that was $15. Only really had a few lures in it that are ok as well as some lead, along with a decent filet knife.

$5 is a killer deal.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> i agree that you should be consciensus of where your products come from but begrudging someone else because some of there stuff is not american made is nothing but hypocritcal because EVERYONE has stuff made overseas, even stuff that is availably american made. i doubt your home toolbox is filled with mac tools.


I worked for Mac Tools in Columbus after College, all my toolboxes are Mac and filled with Mac stuff, they had nice sales for employees.
Most of their stuff is not USA made right now!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> if you guys like japanese lures so much, then go live in japan. go live where freedom is limited.
> they should ban the export of those japanese lures.


I think maybe you outta spend a little more time paying attention in school instead of being on here. I wonder if your text books have dust on them or something?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey that's a steal and you helped "Juan" out by taking that "junk" off his hands. Nice buy and nice job on "fixing them up". I should only be so lucky the next time I'm at a flea market or auction.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

sbreech said:


> So I'm at the West Side flea market today looking for some bargain fishing tackle, and I came across this tackle box, full of what the guy called "JUNK." He wanted $10.00, but I walked away with it for $5.00! Most of the hooks and split rings had some rust, and the spinners were a bit tarnished, but about an hour later putting new trebles and split rings, and polishing with the dremel, and I have some decent lures for this year!


Nice acquisition! Some nice cranks in there...and a pretty sweet frog hook too.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Is it the cabin fever that is causing all the thread hijacks lately?

Nice buy and great job on the restoration.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

FISNFOOL said:


> Is it the cabin fever that is causing all the thread hijacks lately?
> 
> Nice buy and great job on the restoration.


Yep! We all got a taste, then winter came back!LOL


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> I worked for Mac Tools in Columbus after College, all my toolboxes are Mac and filled with Mac stuff, they had nice sales for employees.
> Most of their stuff is not USA made right now!LOL


i wish i could afford mac or snap on. i would totally have a garage full of mac tools or snap on if i didnt waste all my money on japanese crankbaits and american made fishing rods!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok guys let's drop the slams & slurs about our neighbors.Diversity is what America is all about.We all came from another land originally.Let's just all get along.Sbreech you got a very good deal,nice eye!


----------

